# قصة اختراع الهوت ميل



## candy shop (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*قصة اختراع الهوت ميل* 
​​صاحب هذا الاختراع هو الهندي : صابر باتيا.
في عام 1988 ذهب صابر إلى امريكا للدراسة في جامعة ستنافورد وقد تخرج بامتياز مما أهله للعمل لدى إحدى شركات الانترنت مبرمجا وهناك تعرف على شاب تخرج من نفس الجامعة يدعى : جاك سميث . وقد تناقشا كثيرا في كيفية تأسيس شركتهما للحاق بركب الانترنت وكانت مناقشاتهما تلك تتم ضمن الدائرة المغلقة الخاصة بالشركة التي يعملان بها وحين اكتشفهما رئيسهما المباشر حذرهما من استعمال خدمة الشركة في المناقشات الخاصة عندها فكر (صابر) بابتكار برنامج يوفر لكل إنسان بريده الخاص وهكذا عمل سرا على اختراع البريد الساخن وأخرجه للجماهير عام 1996 وبسرعة انتشر البرنامج بين مستخدمي الانترنت لأنه وفر لهم أربع ميزات لا يمكن منافستها 

والمميزات هي كما يلي : 

ـ إن هذا البريد مجاني 
ـ فردي 
ـ سري 
ـ ومن الممكن استعماله من أي مكان بالعالم. 

وحين تجاوز عدد المشتركين في أول عام العشرة ملايين بدأ يثير غيرة ( بيل جيتس) رئيس شركة ميكروسوفت واغني رجل في العالم وهكذا قررت ميكروسوفت شراء البريد الساخن وضمه إلى بيئة الويندوز التشغيلية وفي خريف 97 عرضت على صابر مبلغ 50 مليون $ غير أن صابر كان يعرف أهمية البرنامج والخدمة التي يقدمها فطلب 500 مليون $ وبعد مفاوضات مرهقه استمرت حتى 98 وافق صابر على بيع البرنامج بـ 400 مليون دولار على شرط ان يتم تعيينه كخبير في شركة ميكروسوفت واليوم وصل مستخدموا البريد الساخن إلى 90 مليون شخص وينتسب إليه يوميا ما يقارب 3000 مستخدم حول العالم . 
أما صابر فلم يتوقف عن عمله كمبرمج بل ومن آخر ابتكاراته برنامج يدعى (آرزو) يوفر بيئة آمنه للمتسوقين عبر الانترنت وقد أصبح من الثراء والشهرة بحيث استضافه رئيس أمريكا السابق بيل كلينتون والرئيس شيراك ورئيس الوزراء الهندي بيهاري فاجبايي.
وما يزيد من الإعجاب بشخصية صابر انه ما أن استلم ثروته حتى بنى العديد من المعاهد في بلاده وساعد كثيرا من الطلاب المحرومين على إكمال تعليمهم ( حتى انه يقال ان ثروته انخفضت بسرعة إلى 100 مليون $ ) 
إن صابر قصة نجاح مميزه تستحق الدراسة والثناء والتأثر بها كما انه نموذج وفاء كبير جدا لبلاده.

منقول​


----------



## Mor Antonios (3 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يباركة فالذي يخرج من مجتمع فقير ملي بالتخلف، ويتعلم، يعرف قيمة العلم وقيمة توصيلة لكل انسان​


----------



## جيلان (3 أكتوبر 2008)

> صابر قصة نجاح مميزه تستحق الدراسة والثناء والتأثر بها كما انه نموذج وفاء كبير جدا لبلاده.



*كويس انه افتكرهم عشن يوفر عليهم السفر و العناء الى شافه فى بداية مشواره
ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (3 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رائع كما تعودنا منك يا كاندى 
معلومات جديده و مفيده 
ربنا يباركلنا فى حياتك و خدمتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## candy shop (3 أكتوبر 2008)

mor antonios قال:


> ربنا يباركة فالذي يخرج من مجتمع فقير ملي بالتخلف، ويتعلم، يعرف قيمة العلم وقيمة توصيلة لكل انسان​



شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (3 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *كويس انه افتكرهم عشن يوفر عليهم السفر و العناء الى شافه فى بداية مشواره*
> *ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع*


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (3 أكتوبر 2008)

يوحنا/نصر قال:


> موضوع رائع كما تعودنا منك يا كاندى
> 
> معلومات جديده و مفيده
> 
> ربنا يباركلنا فى حياتك و خدمتك​



ميرسى لزوقك ولتشجيعك يا يوحنا

نورت الموضوع بوجودك​


----------



## candy shop (3 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله يا فراشه


 
شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله يا قمر​


----------



## SALVATION (4 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## candy shop (4 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


>


 

ميرسى اوى  ياتونى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## قلم حر (5 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل و خفيف .
شكرا جزيلا .


----------



## candy shop (5 أكتوبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> موضوع جميل و خفيف .
> شكرا جزيلا .


 

شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك ولتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (7 أغسطس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا كاندي

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أغسطس 2009)

معلومه جميله يا كاندى 
ميررررررسى على المعلومه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Coptic+ (7 أغسطس 2009)

*معلومة جميلة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## candy shop (8 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا كاندي
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 

شكرااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك يا كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (8 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومه جميله يا كاندى
> 
> ميررررررسى على المعلومه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
شكرااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك يا كوكو​


----------



## candy shop (8 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *معلومة جميلة*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


 
شكرااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## كوك (8 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## candy shop (19 نوفمبر 2009)

كوك قال:


> *ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*
> *يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*معلومات

رائعه

وجديده

منتهى الشكر

موضوع ممــــيز​*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2009)

> وما يزيد من الإعجاب بشخصية صابر انه ما أن استلم ثروته حتى بنى العديد من المعاهد في بلاده وساعد كثيرا من الطلاب المحرومين على إكمال تعليمهم ( حتى انه يقال ان ثروته انخفضت بسرعة إلى 100 مليون $ )
> إن صابر قصة نجاح مميزه تستحق الدراسة والثناء والتأثر بها كما انه نموذج وفاء كبير جدا لبلاده.



طب كويس انه عنده انتماء وحب لابناء بلده

شكرا ليكى يا كاندى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *معلومات
> 
> رائعه
> 
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> طب كويس انه عنده انتماء وحب لابناء بلده
> 
> شكرا ليكى يا كاندى
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​



شكرااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## marcelino (25 يناير 2010)

موضوع جامد جداااااا
​


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> موضوع جامد جداااااا
> ​



ميرسى لزوقك مارسيلينو

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرا كاندى

للمعلومات القيمة دى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## حبة خردل (9 أبريل 2010)

معلومات مهمة جداً يا كاندي

اول مرة اعرفها

بجد مرسي ليكي 
​


----------



## candy shop (22 مايو 2010)

رااااااا ليكى حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك





tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> 
> للمعلومات القيمة دى
> 
> ربنا يباركك​



شكراااااااااااااا ليكى حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (22 مايو 2010)

حبة خردل قال:


> معلومات مهمة جداً يا كاندي
> 
> اول مرة اعرفها
> 
> ...



 شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------

